# Boiga Cyanea



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone taking babies to the Doncaster show on 20th September? If so what are you pricing them at? Thanks.


----------



## Kirkgrey (Aug 25, 2011)

Check special reptiles on Facebook Sam Thomas has some available think there £200


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

He lives in Holland? I'm looking for a UK breeder


----------



## Kirkgrey (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry wrong company striking beauty reptiles is the one you want


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks. Got one sorted ready in September


----------



## Kirkgrey (Aug 25, 2011)

With them?


----------

